# Question- Smoking time for a Turkey



## coacher72

For those of you that have smoked several turkeys in the past, I was wondering approximately how long would it take to smoke a whole turkey that is about 12-14 lbs at a temp between 225-250. Trying to figure out what time I'll need to start it for a noon meal on Thanksgiving.

Thanks


----------



## fpnmf

Some where between 4 and 8 hours..

Here's a little reading..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=whole+turkey+time

My first turkey...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99200/first-turkey

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

  Craig


----------



## thelorax31

Last year I smoked a turkey that was 13.5 pounds in 4 hours at 250F. The skin did not come out rubbery. I used smoked till the bird temperature was around 145F and cooked till it was at 165F. The total time was four hours though.

This year I used my Treager to cook a turkey. It was a 22  pound bird and it took 4.5 hours to reach 165F at the breast at 325F cooking temperature.

I hope this helps


----------



## coacher72

fpmnf and thelorax31,

Thanks for the info.  That gives me an idea when I need to start.


----------



## SmokinAl

For poultry you can rough guess at 1/2 to 3/4 of an hour per pound.


----------



## sqwib

_Fixed Pics November 26, 2014_

Here are some notes from my Turkey smokes.

Note: when *smoking turkey* try purchasing one that is no more than 12-14 pounds. Much larger than this and the meat may stay in the danger zone (40-140 *°F*) for too long.
A 20 pound turkey will take 10-14 hours and larger turkeys greatly increase food contamination risks. A 12-14 pound turkey will be good, however a 20 pound bird can be done, just be careful of the "Danger zone".

For a turkey over 14 pounds, bump the temp up to 300-325*°F* the first few hours and for goodness sake, no peeking.

*Brine Turkey*, unless it already has been, such as "Moister Enhanced with up to 8% of solution" or "Self Basting" or "Kosher".
Brining enhances flavor but at the same time gives the cook a wider margin of error, ensuring a moist bird, in  my opinion anyway. 
USDA States that* BASTED or SELF BASTED:*_ Bone-in_ poultry products that are injected or marinated with a solution containing butter or other edible fat, broth, stock or water plus spices, flavor enhancers and other approved substances must be labeled as basted or self basted. The maximum added weight of approximately 3% solution before processing is included in the net weight on the label. Label must include a statement identifying the total quantity and common or usual name of all ingredients in the solution, e.g., "_Injected with approximately 3% of a solution of_.

Water to salt ratio is 1:16 or 1 cup of Kosher salt per gallon of non-chlorinated water.


Sugar reduces the the taste of the salt, use the same ratio as the salt.


Whole Birds brine for about an hour a pound.

Breasts no more than 5-6 hours
 

*Turkey Brine*:

2 Gal Water
2 Cups Kosher Salt
2 Cups Sugar (1 Cup white + 1 Cup Brown)
4 TBS Black Pepper
1 TBS Dried Rosemary
1 TBS Thyme
1/4 Cup White Wine (not Cooking Wine) or dry vermouth.
Combine all ingredients to 1 gallon of water in a large pot and bring to a slow simmer for 10 minute stirring, remove from heat and cool in refrigerator. Reserve  a few ounces for the beer can


*Slather:*
1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire
1 Tablespoon Rosemary
1 Tablespoon Minced Onion
1 Teaspoon Onion Powder
1 Teaspoon Old Bay
1 Teaspoon basil
1 Teaspoon Thyme
1/2 Teaspoon Cracked Pepper
1/2 Teaspoon Celery Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Poultry Seasoning
 
Remove the neck and giblets from the inside, trash the liver and place the neck and giblets in the refrigerator, this will be used for gravy. Place the turkey in cooler add brine then add enough ice to last the length of time the bird will be in the brine and make sure bird is submerged and place in a cool location. Soak a 12 pound turkey in the brine overnight or 10-12 hours in the fridge, the goal here is about an hour a pound.
 
*Slather: *Olive oil, butter, Garlic, Rosemary Time, Cracked Pepper, etc.. note the picture with all the spices. I warmed the slather about 25 second in microwave, mixed thoroughly and rest about half hour, then the slather is placed in the fridge to thicken up.

*Gravy: **  *Fresh Sage, smoked garlic, green onions, white onion, applesauce and various spices as pictured below. Use fresh apples if you have them, the applesauce is a bit sweeter


Steps
 ​
*Fire up smoker*: and bring temp up to about 350*°F*. _I used white ash and cherry wood._

*Setup the beer can apparatus:* and fill halfway with reserved brine._ I Did not brine this bird due to the fact that it was an enhanced turkey, since it was enhanced , I just used a bit of Killians and spices as pictured._

*Drip Pan:* Place a grate then a disposable tin foil pan on the reverse flow plate with a quart of water to catch the drippings for gravy, add water as needed, place the giblets and neck bone in the pan. Add some celery onion slices and spices to the drip pan. _This smoke I tried apple sauce for a sweet gravy and only added the neck bone at the wife's request.__ I did add 2 cups of water during the cook but it dd not need it._

*Reduce risk of contamination:*   Make sure everything is ready, reducing the possibility of contamination for example having the spices pre-measured in bowl and slather or rubs ready to go, because you will be handling the bird.

*Trimming:* Remove bird from brine, _this was an enhanced bird so I did not have the option for brining_, rinse thoroughly in cold water then pat dry. Trim the neck flap. Remove any pop up timer devices. 

*Rub/ Slather: *At the least, make sure the breast is covered in a good slather or butter.

*Stuffing the turkey*: I do not cook stuffing in a smoked bird, if not being smoked on a beer can style apparatus, stuff with apple and onion quarters.

*Placing the turkey*: Once the smoker is preheated, to 350*°F*, about an hour works for my smoker, place the turkey over top of the beer can apparatus, pin the wings close to the sides with toothpicks, place the turkey in the drip pan and insert meat probes. _This cook I put the probe in the innermost thigh. __Some will plug up the neck hole with an onion, this one was not but it may decrease the cooking time slightly, the jury is still out on this one. I also placed the bird in a pan to catch the drippings for the gravy._

*Smoking: *Let the temp creep down slowly until a temperature range of 240-250*°F* is achieved, this may take an hour or so to level off. Plan on 30 to 40 minutes per pound at this temperature. Watch the wings and breast and if they start to get too brown you can cover them with some foil. 

*Sanitize: *Once everything is on the smoker, I will wipe everything down with Chlorox Cleanup.

*Mopping: *If you want to mop your smoked turkey, wait until the last hour of the cooking time to start. This particular cook I brushed the bird  with honey about 60 minutes before it was done.


*Danger Zone: *Pay close attention to the cooking temps and time, if you are nearing the 4 hour mark and are not close to 140*°F*, I would suggest bumping your temps up to 325*°F* until you are out of the "Danger Zone".

*Checking the Internal Temperature*: (I strongly suggest that anyone doing whole poultry, educate themselves on the proper handling and cooking procedures.) The breast and thighs must reach different internal temperatures for ideal doneness. When the breast reaches 150*°F*, cover it with foil to prevent it from being overcooked. I removed this turkey when the thick part of the thigh reached 160*°F*. The temperature will rise after removing it from the smoker.  Keep an eye on your times and temps, if you get a reading that doesn't make sense with the time chart, err on the side of caution. Although I did not take a reading of the breast it was cooked perfectly and If I had taken the thigh up to 170*°F*, it may have been overcooked.


*Disclaimer for cooking temps*, you knew that was coming. USDA states that the turkey should be cooked to a minimum of 165°F at the lowest temp reading. I would suggest an instant read thermometer, such as a Thermapen if you plan on smoking turkey. Check at the innermost part of the thigh and the thickest part of the breast and the lowest reading should be at 165*°F*, per USDA guidelines.


*Resting:*   Remove the turkey and cover loosely with aluminum foil for about 30 minutes. If I need up to an hour, the turkey will be wrapped in a thick towel in a non drafty area, any longer than an hour and its foiled, toweled and placed in a cooler with more towels.The resting is very important, a lot of the juices will redistribute into the meat ensuring its a moist bird. If you are pulling your turkey slightly before its final temp, make sure that you let it rest about a half hour wrapped in foil and lay a towel on top. During this rest your temps may increase due to carry over heat, so if you pulled it a little shy of 165°, don't sweat it.


*Gravy*: As the bird is resting finish up the gravy, Pour liquids from beer can apparatus and the drip pan through a strainer into a pot, bring gravy to a simmer and reduce by half, add spices to your preference, remove excess oil. Use arrow root or corn starch to thicken the gravy. If you have time you can refrigerate the gravy until the oils solidify on top then scrape the grease off  the top. 


*Carving:* When carving the turkey if it appears pink Don't panic, this is normal. The smoking process causes a chemical change in turkey that causes it to turn pink. Just make sure the lowest reading is at 165*°F*.
 
*Time charts, not an exact but in the ballpark,*
This was a 12.4 lb bird and took almost 34 minutes per/lb at 230 - 240*°F*, I was at exactly 4 hours into the cook when I reached 140*°F*, next cook I will maintain 250- 260*°F* until it is out of the "danger zone", this was too close for comfort.​
*Cooking*


At 235*°F* your turkey will take 30 to 35 minutes per pound. 

At 250*°F* your turkey will take 25 to 30 minutes per pound. 

At 275*°F* your turkey will take 20 to 25 minutes per pound.


*Thawing: *Frozen turkey thawing timetable. Weight In refrigerator In cold water
*           In the Refrigerator (40°F or below)
          *Allow approximately 24 hours for every 4 to 5 pounds 

4 to 12 pounds 1 to 3 days

12 to 16 pounds 3 to 4 days

16 to 20 pounds 4 to 5 days
20 to 24 pounds 5 to 6 days


 I thawed this 12.4 pound bird in the refrigerator for 5 days and still had ice inside the turkey around the neck bone.

     *   In Cold Water*​*       Allow approximately 30 minutes per pound *
 

4 to 12 pounds 2 to 6 hours 

12 to 16 pounds 6 to 8 hours

16 to 20 pounds 8 to 10 hours 
20 to 24 pounds 10 to 12 hours 

Change the water every 30 minutes. Cook the turkey immediately after it is thawed.
 
*Concerns/Notes:*

When carving the turkey if it appears pink Don't panic, this is normal. The smoking process causes a chemical change in turkey that causes it to turn pink. Just make sure the lowest reading throughout the turkey reads 165*°F*. 
This was a 12.4 lb bird and took almost 34 minutes per/lb at 230 - 240*°F*, I was at exactly 4 hours into the cook when I reached 140*°F*, next cook I will maintain 250- 260*°F* until it is out of the "danger zone", this was too close for comfort.
Keep the turkey refrigerated or in iced brine until ready to cook, do not bring up to room temperature before smoking.
Watch temps closely, the bird needs to be above 140*°F* in under 4 hours, bump up the temps until you are above the "Danger Zone".
The turkey turned out great, It had good flavor and was moist throughout, the dark meat was exceptional.
Compared to an Oven Roasted turkey and my "Keg Roasted Turkey" the smoked turkey wins over the Oven Roasted but not the Keg Roasted turkey, but in all fairness the turkey was 11 months old and was an enhanced bird so I did not have the option of brining. I will follow this up with a fresh bird next time. However the skin was much better on the smoked turkey than the Keg Roasted Turkey, 
The gravy was good but needs work, I think next time I will saute or brown some of the ingredients before adding to the drip pan and use fresh diced apples in place of apple sauce. The sauce was much better the next day, after removing the grease.
Many will say you can not get a crisp skin smoking with low heat, I had no problem getting a crispy skin and this bird was smoked sitting in liquids.

Spices used for the slather and Gravy








  Fresh Sage, smoked garlic, green onions, white onion, applesauce and various spices.







 
Bird ready to go, can half full with Killians and spices as pictured with a large sprig of fresh sage and smoked garlic.








 
  Cherry wood smoke. Note the removed grate, the pan is sitting directly on the reverse flow plate.








 
Foiled Wings, starting to get dark








  Foiled breast when thigh reached 150°F







 
Removed all foil at 155°F and brushed with honey








Pulled when thigh reached 160°F
*




*

Rested, wrapped in foil and towels for 30 minutes and ready to carve.
*




*


----------



## coacher72

Sqwib,

Thanks for sharing your recipes. I may be using some of your ideas.

Have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## roller

This one is TOP Shelf in my book !!!  Thanks !


----------



## scarbelly

Thanks Squib for sharing another great post


----------



## rbranstner

If I was a betting man I would say your bird will take around 5 hours give or take. But as with all smoked meat make sure you are monitoring your internal temps to be sure that you cook it to a save internal temp and that that it gets out of the danger zone.


----------



## drheat

One question I have should the Turkey legs remain tied or untied? Thanks.


----------



## sqwib

Wow this is an old one and  I see I missed fixing the post, I'll try to get it fixed today.

I Remove the plastic from the legs when doing Beer Can style cooking, however it is oven safe and can be left in place, I think my wife leaves it on for oven cooking not sure.

You can also remove the plastic ties and Truss the turkey


----------



## pegasus99

For me, it's pretty simple, regardless of weight of the turkey - I use a meat thermometer, and when it's 185F in the middle of the breast, it's done.  Now, that won't help you for timing dinner, but the near-13 pounder I have on my Brinkman this very minute, will probably be 6 to 7 hours (based on past experience.  With dinner scheduled for 6 hours from now, and knowing it's been on for about 2.5 hours, I will have time to let it rest and cool, so I don't burn all my fingers while carving.  Fortunately, turkey is one of those dishes that can be served room temp anyway.


----------



## skyy38

Coacher72 said:


> For those of you that have smoked several turkeys in the past, I was wondering approximately how long would it take to smoke a whole turkey that is about 12-14 lbs at a temp between 225-250. Trying to figure out what time I'll need to start it for a noon meal on Thanksgiving.
> 
> Thanks


About 4-5 hours, depending on various factors, such as heat control.

You should allow 20 minutes per pound when smoking.

A drip pan full of water at the bottom of the grill is a good idea for turkey because it helps keep things nice and moist.

A pan for your turkey is good as well. Make sure that you put the turkey in breast side DOWN so that the juices can flow into it.


----------



## skyy38

SmokinAl said:


> For poultry you can rough guess at 1/2 to 3/4 of an hour per pound.


20 minutes per pound.

1/2 hour per pound is for Prime Rib.


----------



## qfogs

i have always smoked whole turkeys at that size at a higher temp but no more than 300. depends on which wood also. peach and apple work well. 45 min per lb for birds over 15lb.The Brine is always the key for all smoked poultry my friend. Enjoy !!


----------



## erniejade

Last one I did  i spatchcock it. It  cooked much faster and more even.


----------



## skootchnc

I discovered (thanks to this forum) you need to smoke between 300-325 for crispy skin....I did the 225-275 spread during various smokes, and while the meat has been moist... the skin was rubbery. The last one I smoked at 325 came out moist meat, and a nice crisp skin













IMG_0791.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Nov 13, 2016


















IMG_0792.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Nov 13, 2016


----------



## dannos

I've smoked large turkeys (24-26 lbs) on my Traeger for the past four years. The best method, by far, for smoking a large turkey is to go unconventional and part-out the bird before cooking.

You can "wing-it" or you can watch Jacques Pepin separate a turkey here:   (the important part begins at about 1:40)  Watch him remove the legs/thighs and the entire breast section with the wings.  Cooking or smoking this way reduces the cooking time dramatically. It also gives you a carcass that you can use to make stock/gravy while the bird smokes. I brine my birds for 15-18 hours prior to the smoke and use a paste/rub on and under the skin.

The breast section on a 24lb turkey hits 165 degrees at about 5 hours at 275 (pushing to 325 for the last half hour to crisp the skin).  The leg sections (with stuffing in the deboned thighs) cook in about half that time - I add them to the smoker at the two hour mark. I place the breast section with wings tucked in a shallow roasting pan on a roasting rack or bradley rack.  The legs are added next to the breast at the appropriate time.  I smoke the stuffing next to the bird in a perforated pan for the last half hour (325 degrees). 

I've had many positive "best turkey I've ever eaten" comments using this method and it doesn't take an entire day to smoke the turkey.  Best of luck with your Thanksgiving meal!


----------



## smokinmp

Did a test turkey 2 weeks ago. Since it was the first time I smoked one. It was a 12 pound turkey and I smoked it in a WSM. ( no water in the pan since I wanted to reach higher temps 300-325 ) brined it over night and 4 hours prior to the smoke I applied the rub. Stuffed some butter and rub under the skin wrapped it up in cheese cloth an then pour a mixture of melted butter and olive oil over the cheese cloth. Placed the bird on the smoker. Temp at 325. Took about 3 1/2 hours to reach 165 degrees. Placed it into a roasting pan covered with hd aluminum foil in the oven to keep warm.  
Now the true test feeding it to the family. The white meat turned out amazing. Very flavorful with a light hint of smoke. My niece had seconds and she doesn't like anything ( we all have one of them in the family ) the dark meat had a heavier smoke taste to it. Although my sister said it wasn't an unpleasant smoke taste. Just a bit heavier the the white meat. Looking back I might flip the bird over halfway through the cook since the dark meat was down on the grates the entire cook and taking the brunt of the smoke. I used Stubbs natural briquettes and cherry wood chunks. Overall I was very happy with the results. Not sure if we are smoking on Thanksgiving, I did this test run cause we are redoing the kitchen ( it might be all torn up at thanksgiving but I'm hoping not)
I hope this helps you a bit good luck and please share your results !!!


[ATTACHMENT=3046]IMG_4915.JPG (1,312k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## smokinmp

Did a test turkey 2 weeks ago. Since it was the first time I smoked one. It was a 12 pound turkey and I smoked it in a WSM. ( no water in the pan since I wanted to reach higher temps 300-325 ) brined it over night and 4 hours prior to the smoke I applied the rub. Stuffed some butter and rub under the skin wrapped it up in cheese cloth an then pour a mixture of melted butter and olive oil over the cheese cloth. Placed the bird on the smoker. Temp at 325. Took about 3 1/2 hours to reach 165 degrees. Placed it into a roasting pan covered with hd aluminum foil in the oven to keep warm.  
Now the true test feeding it to the family. The white meat turned out amazing. Very flavorful with a light hint of smoke. My niece had seconds and she doesn't like anything ( we all have one of them in the family ) the dark meat had a heavier smoke taste to it. Although my sister said it wasn't an unpleasant smoke taste. Just a bit heavier the the white meat. Looking back I might flip the bird over halfway through the cook since the dark meat was down on the grates the entire cook and taking the brunt of the smoke. I used Stubbs natural briquettes and cherry wood chunks. Overall I was very happy with the results. Not sure if we are smoking on Thanksgiving, I did this test run cause we are redoing the kitchen ( it might be all torn up at thanksgiving but I'm hoping not)
I hope this helps you a bit good luck and please share your results !!!


[ATTACHMENT=3046]IMG_4915.JPG (1,312k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## theheatguy

The best place I have found for smoking times, temperatures, types of woods and recipes galore is at

http://www.smoking-meat.com/category/newsletters?awt_l=2Gq9kU&awt_m=3gwz1bnSvSioVWb  

Have fun,

John


----------



## matureguy

I have smoked Turkey almost as many times as ribs. I Always brine, then flash heat the Turkey in the oven 15 minutes on high heat 475, which eliminates the rubber skin.Cook time for a 12 to 13 pound Turkey is 3.5 hours, but use your thermometer.


----------



## matureguy

matureguy said:


> I have smoked Turkey almost as many times as ribs. I Always brine, then flash heat the Turkey in the oven 15 minutes on high heat 475, which eliminates the rubber skin.Cook time for a 12 to 13 pound Turkey is 3.5 hours, but use your thermometer.


----------



## qfogs

large turkeys can brine for up to 2and nax 3 days. citrus fruits,whole black peppercorns. bay leaves, brown sugar and herbs. it makes a difference since turkey can be so dry. dark meat up first for 2 hrs depending on size and weight then flip breast side up for a little char. works eveytime.


----------



## robert huffman

about 30 minutes a lb


----------



## jaj23

Regarding brining: I have a Foster Farms   Fresh & Natural Turkey. It says “May contain up to nine percent retained water”.

Does it need to be brined?


----------



## LandToSea

dannos said:


> I've smoked large turkeys (24-26 lbs) on my Traeger for the past four years. The best method, by far, for smoking a large turkey is to go unconventional and part-out the bird before cooking.
> 
> You can "wing-it" or you can watch Jacques Pepin separate a turkey here:   (the important part begins at about 1:40)  Watch him remove the legs/thighs and the entire breast section with the wings.  Cooking or smoking this way reduces the cooking time dramatically. It also gives you a carcass that you can use to make stock/gravy while the bird smokes. I brine my birds for 15-18 hours prior to the smoke and use a paste/rub on and under the skin.
> 
> The breast section on a 24lb turkey hits 165 degrees at about 5 hours at 275 (pushing to 325 for the last half hour to crisp the skin).  The leg sections (with stuffing in the deboned thighs) cook in about half that time - I add them to the smoker at the two hour mark. I place the breast section with wings tucked in a shallow roasting pan on a roasting rack or bradley rack.  The legs are added next to the breast at the appropriate time.  I smoke the stuffing next to the bird in a perforated pan for the last half hour (325 degrees).
> 
> I've had many positive "best turkey I've ever eaten" comments using this method and it doesn't take an entire day to smoke the turkey.  Best of luck with your Thanksgiving meal!




I am giving your method a try tomorrow in my MES 30. I just cut the 25lb bird up per the video. Great tips in there! I coated it with a Williams Sonoma dry rub and bagged it into the fridge until tomorrow morning. The gravy is under way with the trimmings plus veges now so i can let it cool and remove the fat then thicken and heat right before serving. The MES doesn't go up to 325 so I guess I will have to finish off in the oven if the skin hasn't crisped.


----------



## LandToSea

LandToSea said:


> I am giving your method a try tomorrow in my MES 30. I just cut the 25lb bird up per the video. Great tips in there! I coated it with a Williams Sonoma dry rub and bagged it into the fridge until tomorrow morning. The gravy is under way with the trimmings plus veges now so i can let it cool and remove the fat then thicken and heat right before serving. The MES doesn't go up to 325 so I guess I will have to finish off in the oven if the skin hasn't crisped.


This came out great, best turkey everyone here has ever had! The breast was ready in 4 hours at 275* in the MES and legs took about 2 hours. The only improvement I can see being made is pulling it early to finish in the oven to crisp the skin more. It was edible, but not super crispy.
View media item 553437


----------

